

Google just made it really easy for strangers to email you - AshFurrow
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/9/5292310/gmail-now-lets-you-send-emails-to-other-google-users?utm_content=buffera4bd3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
ToastyMallows
> When the company does turn on the feature it'll send emails to Gmail users
> letting them know of the change.

No matter what you think about this feature (or other features), you must
admit Google never fails to tell you about it, and give you options.

------
lauradhamilton
Looks to me like it's opt-in (you need to select the feature).

Is there any actual evidence that it's opt-out?

------
SonicSoul
i appreciate that they sent a warning email about this. It did default to
"anyone" which will become the norm no doubt.

General Settings > Email via Google+: >

Anyone on Google+ | Extended circles | Circles | *No one

